
IQ of Neural Networks (2017) - telotortium
https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.01692
======
telotortium
TL;DR: "In this paper, we propose a convolutional neural network (CNN) model
for solving geometric pattern recognition problems [i.e., Raven's Progressive
Matrices]....Our CNN is able to solve problems involving rotation, reflection,
color, size and shape patterns and score within the top 5% of human
performance."

